# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Моя кулинарная книжка

## Sanych

*«My Cookery Book»*
Эта программа - не просто сборник кулинарных рецептов. Это именно твоя кулинарная книжка, рецепты в которую будешь добавлять именно ты. Любишь готовить и собираешь кулинарные рецепты? Придумываешь и записываешь рецепты собственных блюд? Храни все рецепты в одном месте, а программа «My Cookery Book» поможет тебе в этом!

*Скачать* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Симпатичный и дружелюбный интерфейс, возможность загружать картинки-иллюстрации к рецептам, более 1000 полезных советов, поиск в рецептах и советах по ключевым словам, ведение каталога избранных рецептов, функции "Случайное меню" и "Что приготовить?", лучшие кулинарные книги Вильяма Похлебкина, тест "Кулинарный эрудит", резервирование и восстановление данных, голосовая озвучка событий - вот основные возможности этой небольшой программы.

*Функции программы*

Программа имеет простой и удобный интерфейс, и работать с ней крайне просто. Выбирай любой из разделов-закладок - «Первые блюда», «Вторые блюда» и т.д., и все рецепты, хранящиеся в этом разделе, будут выведены в список в левом окне, а подробное описание рецептов - в правом окне программы.

Всего в программе десять разделов для различных рецептов. Первые пять разделов - неизменяемые: «Первые блюда», «Вторые блюда», «Салаты, закуски», «Десерты» и «Напитки». Остальные пять разделов ты можешь назвать по своему усмотрению, например: «Пироги», «Торты», «Пирожные», «Печенья», «Конфеты». Или: «Соления», «Маринования», «Варенья», «Копчение», «Заготовка». Или даже так: «Наливки», «Настойки», «Вина», «Коктейли», «Шашлыки»

*Забавная опция.*
Есть интересная опция поиска рецепта по имеющимся продуктам. Открывается нажатием на букву "М" в верхнем правом углу.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

